
Richard Branson: We Must End the War on Drugs - rffn
http://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2016-06/drugs-control-laws-reform-english
======
teslabox
My ex-wife noticed that lots of people search for "how do I get high", so she
added the domain [1] to her portfolio. Years later I realized the answer to
the question was fairly simple. People don't really care about getting high,
they just want to feel better.

[1] [http://howdoigethigh.com/](http://howdoigethigh.com/)

